# My poor cat - advice please



## Clare85 (23 September 2017)

Our poor little cat is being bullied terribly by another cat in the neighbourhood  He seems completely obsessed with her. He waits for her in our garden and attacks her viciously at any opportunity he gets. He sits outside our patio doors glaring at her. Ive never known anything like it and she is terrified of him. 

I broke up a fight a couple of months back  (well, not really a fight, he was pinning her to the floor and biting/scratching her, whilst she shrieked helplessly) and he had damaged her paw so we had to take her to the vet.

Whilst we were out at the vets, he had obviously been so desperate to get to her that he had demolished our locked cat flap and when we got home there was just a hole in the door! We replaced it with a really tough one, which reads microchips and only lets our cat through.

This evening, she has eaten her dinner and gone outside to do her business. He was obviously waiting for her outside the cat flap so she came straight back in, howling and growling. I've put out a litter tray for her as she's desperate for the loo, poor thing.

I don't know how to get rid of this flipping horrible cat and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions? Upon googling, it comes up with suggestions on how to discourage cats completely from your garden, but obviously we want our cat to be comfortable in our garden, so that's no good. 

She's such a sweet, lovely cat that she just won't defend herself against him and he seems to find it fun to terrorise her. She's now spending less and less time outside and I feel terrible as I'm sure she would like to roam more.

Sorry for the essay, I think it's stressing me out more than I realised. Any help gratefully received


----------



## Theocat (23 September 2017)

I'd make life unpleasant for him. EVERY time you see him in you garden i would go roaring out and noisily and determinedly chase him away, with a water pistol if necessary. He needs to know the garden is your territory, even if he doesn't respect it as your cat's territory. It probably won't be a total cure, but it might help.


----------



## Clare85 (23 September 2017)

Thanks Theocat. We are constantly chasing the little barsteward away - even the kids run after him shouting and screaming if they see him. Sometimes, he hides outside my backdoor, under my clothes airer, thinking I can't see him. At those moments, I take great pleasure in pouring a large pint of water over his head! It's so worth soaking my drying clothes in the process! He just doesn't seem to be getting the message, grrrr! I have to say, if I could get hold of him, I'd give him a good kick to the bum!


----------



## Equi (23 September 2017)

I would try and find out the owner of this cat. They may be horrified, or may not care at all and know that he will attack any other cats. Legally, if their cat is causing your cat physical harm and they know about it, the owner will be held responsible and at the very least have to cover the vet fees and should be made to control their cat more.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 September 2017)

that sounds horrible, either get a cat trap and then try and find out if he is owned by someone and speak to them or make a run for your cat so she can go in your garden and be safe....it sounds like it may be a tom cat so his behaviour may change if he had a little op.


----------



## Amymay (23 September 2017)

Is she spayed?


----------



## Clare85 (23 September 2017)

equi said:



			I would try and find out the owner of this cat. They may be horrified, or may not care at all and know that he will attack any other cats. Legally, if their cat is causing your cat physical harm and they know about it, the owner will be held responsible and at the very least have to cover the vet fees and should be made to control their cat more.
		
Click to expand...




splashgirl45 said:



			that sounds horrible, either get a cat trap and then try and find out if he is owned by someone and speak to them or make a run for your cat so she can go in your garden and be safe....it sounds like it may be a tom cat so his behaviour may change if he had a little op.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the replies 

I have thought about trying to find his owner, but haven't because I didn't really think there was anything they would be able to do. However, the point about him potentially being a tom cat is valid, thank you splashgirl45. I will try to find his owner and see whether they may be prepared to do the right thing and give him the chop


----------



## Clare85 (23 September 2017)

amymay said:



			Is she spayed?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, she is spayed. She came from the Cat's Protection League.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 September 2017)

Clare85 said:



			Thank you for the replies 

I have thought about trying to find his owner, but haven't because I didn't really think there was anything they would be able to do. However, the point about him potentially being a tom cat is valid, thank you splashgirl45. I will try to find his owner and see whether they may be prepared to do the right thing and give him the chop 

Click to expand...

I think I might be tempted to catch him and take him to the vet's myself.  Cat snip isn't very expensive


----------



## SusieT (23 September 2017)

I'd cat proof my garden with a slanting top to my fence so he can't get in and do the same so your cats can't get out! Simple solution.


----------



## Clare85 (23 September 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I think I might be tempted to catch him and take him to the vet's myself.  Cat snip isn't very expensive

Click to expand...

If he's not careful, I will just take my kitchen scissors to his bits


----------



## Clare85 (23 September 2017)

SusieT said:



			I'd cat proof my garden with a slanting top to my fence so he can't get in and do the same so your cats can't get out! Simple solution.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the suggestion  I don't think we will be able to completely cat proof our garden tbh. They can get up and over the garage roof, which is a route they both use regularly.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 September 2017)

I was tempted to call Cats protection about the tom cat that kept coming into our house and spraying.  He got very wet one day and was ejected out of the house.  Never came in again!  

I think in your position I'd get one of those nice big powerful water pistols and wait for him.  Failing that a trap and a phone call!!!


----------



## Clodagh (24 September 2017)

I would trap him, drive many, many miles away and dump him in a wood. Seeing as you are mainly nicer people than me you could hand him in at a rescue, still many miles away.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 September 2017)

I feel for you there's a big ginger cat in my neighbourhood that keeps beating my boys up. They're not so easily scared though. I've had about 3 trips to the vet because of it.  

Would definitely try to see if it is neutered as a first move. 

Could build a 'catio' outside to keep her safe?


----------



## Spottyappy (24 September 2017)

We have this with the cat over the road, who terrifies every cat in the vicinity. He is neutered,and his owner knows what he is like, but it is  a cat at the end of the day and difficult to control what they do.
However, we have had far less trouble since we got our dog, she sees him off and our cats are left in relative peace. Drastic solution if you weren't looking for a dog, but maybe worth borrowing one for a couple of weeks?


----------



## Goldenstar (24 September 2017)

Powerful water pistol everytime you see him.


----------



## cobsarefab (24 September 2017)

Keep her inside for 2 weeks. Make life very unpleasant for him. Cat deterrents everywhere, spray him with a jet of water each time he comes in. Buy a couple of those cheap sonic things and make his life hell. Also make sure he's snipped, but I'm confiscating the kitchen scissors


----------



## tallyho! (25 September 2017)

Sounds like a tom cat. Been there too - it's not nice. If I noticed him I would go out and scare him with a brush/hose... he backed off eventually.


----------



## peanut (25 September 2017)

Clare85 said:



			Thank you for the suggestion  I don't think we will be able to completely cat proof our garden tbh. They can get up and over the garage roof, which is a route they both use regularly.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure the tom cat is loved by someone so the only way forward is to keep him out .

The easiest way to cat proof your garden is with proper cat netting.  I have done mine so that others can't get in and mine can't get out and it is easier than you think.  

I got the netting from Zooplus.  It is about a meter wide green mesh and attachable to fences and walls so you could lie it horizontal/flat (like a safety net) in front of the garage roof.  If the tom jumps onto it he may get stuck and probably need rescuing but I very much doubt that he will try again!

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_flaps_nets/cat_nets/cat_nets/342292?rrec=true

I find it a huge relief to know that my cats have the run of the garden, which they love, but are safe


----------



## Clodagh (25 September 2017)

peanut said:



			I am sure the tom cat is loved by someone so the only way forward is to keep him out .

The easiest way to cat proof your garden is with proper cat netting.  I have done mine so that others can't get in and mine can't get out and it is easier than you think.  

I got the netting from Zooplus.  It is about a meter wide green mesh and attachable to fences and walls so you could lie it horizontal/flat (like a safety net) in front of the garage roof.  If the tom jumps onto it he may get stuck and probably need rescuing but I very much doubt that he will try again!

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_flaps_nets/cat_nets/cat_nets/342292?rrec=true

I find it a huge relief to know that my cats have the run of the garden, which they love, but are safe 

Click to expand...

That does sound like a good idea.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 September 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I would trap him, drive many, many miles away and dump him in a wood. Seeing as you are mainly nicer people than me you could hand him in at a rescue, still many miles away.
		
Click to expand...

NO NO NO,  you can't do that,  he may be someone's much loved pet!  

OP,  in your shoes,  and assuming that he's entire,  I'd catch him up,  stick him headfirst down a welly boot,  take a very sharp knife and relieve him of his nadgers.  As a boy,  my near neighbour did exactly this,  took one of his mother's little blue wash-bags,  popped the offending testes in to it,  then tied the bag around the cat's neck and sent him home.  I don't remember what the owner of the cat thought,  but it sorted out the problem! 

The purpose of the welly,  if it isn't obvious,  is that cats can sometimes scratch a bit,  especially when their being deprived of the bits that they'd rather hang on to!  

Alec.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 September 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I would trap him, drive many, many miles away and dump him in a wood. Seeing as you are mainly nicer people than me you could hand him in at a rescue, still many miles away.
		
Click to expand...

Please, please don't do this. It (taken to a rescue) was actually done to my sister's cat once and it caused agony for the whole family (plus my sister was a young child at the time). We called all the local vets and animal rescues but he wasn't there. Leafleted the whole village and the husband of the lady who did it felt so guilty that he told us where he was. An RSPCA that was well out of our area.

We had no idea that he had gone in their catflap and had caused trouble, but if they had let us know we absolutely would have done something about it. What they did was cruel. He was a very distinctive cat and they could have easily have found out who he belonged to in such a small village (if they had asked at the village shop they would have found out for example). 

I dread to think what would have happened if he'd just been dumped in a woods. He'd have tried to come home, but if he'd have made it...

*Cat owners - microchip your cats and keep the details up to date!*


----------



## Clodagh (25 September 2017)

Faracat said:



			Please, please don't do this. It (taken to a rescue) was actually done to my sister's cat once and it caused agony for the whole family (plus my sister was a young child at the time). We called all the local vets and animal rescues but he wasn't there. Leafleted the whole village and the husband of the lady who did it felt so guilty that he told us where he was. An RSPCA that was well out of our area.

We had no idea that he had gone in their catflap and had caused trouble, but if they had let us know we absolutely would have done something about it. What they did was cruel. He was a very distinctive cat and they could have easily have found out who he belonged to in such a small village (if they had asked at the village shop they would have found out for example). 

I dread to think what would have happened if he'd just been dumped in a woods. He'd have tried to come home, but if he'd have made it...

*Cat owners - microchip your cats and keep the details up to date!*

Click to expand...

The trouble is the law allowing cats to terrorise and kill other people's pets and it being entirely acceptable, legal and indeed encouraged by people just chucking their cat out to have fun for the day. 
I do think the only thing the OP can do is make her garden into Fort Knox. Trouble is, my pets are like my children and I would hate them to be beaten up on a daily basis.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 September 2017)

If you are told that your cat is causing trouble, you can do something about it. EG keep it inside, catproof your own garden, make a catio etc... People need to talk to their neighbours and be willing to solve the problem, stealing someone else's animal isn't a kind way forwards. For what it's worth, we kept our naughty boy in for two months once we got him back and it broke his habit of straying from our garden, so the problem was easily solved. I'll also add that I think the issue arose in our case because what was once an abandoned barn that he used to go in without issue, was converted to a house. He wasn't so welcome then.

ETA - I absolutely agree that the OP's cat shouldn't be beaten up in this way. I'm saying that I'm against your suggestion of stealing the cat (who may well be their owner's 'baby' after all) and to tackle the problem by finding the owner and talking to them.


----------



## Clodagh (25 September 2017)

I am not entirely rational about cats, I do admit, but I am glad you were a responsible owner.


----------



## tallyho! (25 September 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			NO NO NO,  you can't do that,  he may be someone's much loved pet!  

OP,  in your shoes,  and assuming that he's entire,  I'd catch him up,  stick him headfirst down a welly boot,  take a very sharp knife and relieve him of his nadgers.  As a boy,  my near neighbour did exactly this,  took one of his mother's little blue wash-bags,  popped the offending testes in to it,  then tied the bag around the cat's neck and sent him home.  I don't remember what the owner of the cat thought,  but it sorted out the problem! 

The purpose of the welly,  if it isn't obvious,  is that cats can sometimes scratch a bit,  especially when their being deprived of the bits that they'd rather hang on to!  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

OMG I hope this is a fantasy and not real.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 September 2017)

tallyho! said:



			OMG I hope this is a fantasy and not real.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to say that it happened!  Don't shout at me,  it wasn't me! 

Alec.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (25 September 2017)

Jesus Christ, there are some nasty and very possibly mentally unwell people on here, aren't there? In very simple terms for those considering it, no, by law you aren't allowed to go around stealing people's pets, misleading or lying to vets/animal shelters, dumping animals, or torturing them with effing scissors! OP, either stop making excuses and cat proof your garden or keep your own cat indoors until she figures out how to cope in normal cat society. You could also make the effort to find the owner of the other cat and inform them of what's happening, but I suspect that you'd rather attention seek on here, because haven forfend anyone be a functioning adult about such things!

Alec, you had absolutely no need to share that vile anecdote, aside from to shock and upset others. I think considerably less of you for doing so. It's the internet, why would you think it sensible or amusing to post something that the next impressionable psychopath in the making might read and decide to attempt?

I'm now leaving this thread and placing several of you on UI. You know who you are, and if you possess any shred of morality, you also know why.


----------



## dorito (25 September 2017)

Kitteninthetree, thank god someone has articulated what i'm thinking. What a truly vile thread.  I 've long thought there  is a thinly disguised hatred of cats on HHO.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 September 2017)

It is a shocking thread. My heart sank when I read the suggestion of stealing a cat. I can't express how utterly distraught my little sister was when her cat just disappeared and we just didn't know if he was trapped in a garage starving, dead in a ditch, run over, stuck in a tree or whatever. 

I had assumed that Alec was joking about the scissors, but talking about mutilating an animal is not on. It's one thing to do a castration when a Vet does it with anaesthetic, but what was suggested is abhorrent.


----------



## Clare85 (25 September 2017)

Wow, I did not expect this thread to cause such upset!

Can I just say categorically, I would not dream of stealing somebody's pet - I assumed this suggestion was made in jest. Furthermore, I will not be trapping the offending cat to get him neutered (by a qualified professional or otherwise). I said that I would take my kitchen scissors to him IN JEST! 

I posted this thread looking for advice as my poor little cat is distressed. I would like to thank those who have given me useful solutions. I am currently trying to find out who owns the cat, no luck yet. Thank you especially for the suggestion of the catio and the netting - I had no idea such things existed.

I am shocked that I have been accused of attention seeking. Ive no idea why posting about such an issue has been taken as such. I have no idea how I've managed to offend people. I can only apologise, in a rather baffled and bemused way.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (25 September 2017)

Clare85 said:



			Wow, I did not expect this thread to cause such upset!

Can I just say categorically, I would not dream of stealing somebody's pet - I assumed this suggestion was made in jest. Furthermore, I will not be trapping the offending cat to get him neutered (by a qualified professional or otherwise). I said that I would take my kitchen scissors to him IN JEST! 

I posted this thread looking for advice as my poor little cat is distressed. I would like to thank those who have given me useful solutions. I am currently trying to find out who owns the cat, no luck yet. Thank you especially for the suggestion of the catio and the netting - I had no idea such things existed.

I am shocked that I have been accused of attention seeking. Ive no idea why posting about such an issue has been taken as such. I have no idea how I've managed to offend people. I can only apologise, in a rather baffled and bemused way.
		
Click to expand...

Try not to worry about it the sometimes the most innocently meant remarks can get taken badly by people  I don't think you're attention seeking at all. 

Although some solutions given are a bit off to say the least I took them to be in jest (mostly!)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 September 2017)

I hope that you track down the owner, and are able to sort the problem out.


----------



## Clare85 (25 September 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Try not to worry about it the sometimes the most innocently meant remarks can get taken badly by people  I don't think you're attention seeking at all. 

Although some solutions given are a bit off to say the least I took them to be in jest (mostly!)
		
Click to expand...




Faracat said:



			I hope that you track down the owner, and are able to sort the problem out. 

Click to expand...

Thank you both


----------



## Alec Swan (25 September 2017)

KittenInTheTree said:



			Jesus Christ, there are some nasty and very possibly mentally unwell people on here, aren't there? &#8230;&#8230;..

I'm now leaving this thread and placing several of you on UI. You know who you are, and if you possess any shred of morality, you also know why.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you'd also like to consider that some may find blasphemy offensive &#8230;. not me,  you understand,  but some! 

I'd also point out that as I don't have a Uterus it's unlikely to become Infected,  so your placement of a UI is all a bit pointless,  you'll agree! 

Calm down dear! 




Clare85 said:



			Wow, I did not expect this thread to cause such upset!&#8230;&#8230;..

I am shocked that I have been accused of attention seeking. Ive no idea why posting about such an issue has been taken as such. I have no idea how I've managed to offend people. I can only apologise, in a rather baffled and bemused way.
		
Click to expand...

Clare85,  as with many threads which start in a seemingly innocuous way,  they tend to rather wander off track.  You didn't offer offence,  offence was taken and that isn't your fault.  There were those who joined in,  in a light hearted fashion and as often happens,  one thing led to another and those who refuse to see the funny side of life consider the mental state of others.

It's a forum and one which is made up of the usual complex bods.  I'm in the bad-books of some,  as you may be,  but they'll get over it,  one day. 

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (26 September 2017)

Clare85 said:



			Wow, I did not expect this thread to cause such upset!

Can I just say categorically, I would not dream of stealing somebody's pet - I assumed this suggestion was made in jest. Furthermore, I will not be trapping the offending cat to get him neutered (by a qualified professional or otherwise). I said that I would take my kitchen scissors to him IN JEST! 

I posted this thread looking for advice as my poor little cat is distressed. I would like to thank those who have given me useful solutions. I am currently trying to find out who owns the cat, no luck yet. Thank you especially for the suggestion of the catio and the netting - I had no idea such things existed.

I am shocked that I have been accused of attention seeking. Ive no idea why posting about such an issue has been taken as such. I have no idea how I've managed to offend people. I can only apologise, in a rather baffled and bemused way.
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry I got you into trouble - absolutely not intended, and I am not sure why any post I made was you attention seeking - I do hope you can find a solution.


----------



## Clare85 (26 September 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I am so sorry I got you into trouble - absolutely not intended, and I am not sure why any post I made was you attention seeking - I do hope you can find a solution.
		
Click to expand...

Not to worry Clodagh, I took your suggestion as a joke. I'm still a bit confused as to exactly why KittenInTheTree has posted so aggressively.


----------



## Nettle123 (26 September 2017)

We live in the middle of nowhere and had a little gentle spayed cat. A very thin un neutered Tom turned up and would stalk our little Mouse cat. We tried everything to stop him including neutering to no avail. Eventually Mouse became a house cat unless we stayed out with her when she went for a walk. She has gone to cat heaven now and the stray, Freddie is ruling the roost on his own. I hope you manage to sort the situation out.


----------



## BBP (26 September 2017)

Nothing to do with bullying neighbours but my amazing other half built a fantastic catio and then an aerial walkway/tunnel that goes over my driveway and shed and down into a fenced enclosure in my garden. It's got a netting roof at the moment so neighbouring cats can't get in but if at some point I can extend the size it will either have netting overhangs on both sides or rolling bars at the top, to stop cats on either side getting traction to get over the top. It's not cheap to do but I know my cats are safe from the busy road at the front whilst still being able to play outside, sunbathe etc. They have things to climb up and sit at height, and undergrowth to hunt through (they still bring in the odd shrew and butterfly but at least I know the local wildlife is generally safe from them!) The catio part looks really nice too, it increases the privacy by my backdoor as it's gated, I've put lots of pretty plants and a small patio pond with some fish in it. Yes it's a compromise, one of my cats would love to roam and hunt and bring home big game, but my horse isn't allowed to roam at will so I guess it shouldn't be wierd that my cats are restricted too. I try to make their life as entertaining as possible.


----------



## Clodagh (26 September 2017)

KatPT said:



			Nothing to do with bullying neighbours but my amazing other half built a fantastic catio and then an aerial walkway/tunnel that goes over my driveway and shed and down into a fenced enclosure in my garden. It's got a netting roof at the moment so neighbouring cats can't get in but if at some point I can extend the size it will either have netting overhangs on both sides or rolling bars at the top, to stop cats on either side getting traction to get over the top. It's not cheap to do but I know my cats are safe from the busy road at the front whilst still being able to play outside, sunbathe etc. They have things to climb up and sit at height, and undergrowth to hunt through (they still bring in the odd shrew and butterfly but at least I know the local wildlife is generally safe from them!) The catio part looks really nice too, it increases the privacy by my backdoor as it's gated, I've put lots of pretty plants and a small patio pond with some fish in it. Yes it's a compromise, one of my cats would love to roam and hunt and bring home big game, but my horse isn't allowed to roam at will so I guess it shouldn't be wierd that my cats are restricted too. I try to make their life as entertaining as possible.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds brilliant.


----------



## LaurenBay (9 October 2017)

Have you got a selling page on FB? you can post on that to help you track the owner. Until then I would be praying water at the Cat every time it enters your garden


----------



## MagicMelon (10 October 2017)

If she doesnt go far and is happy in a smallish area, do you have a side alley or something that you could put chicken wire over the top of and put a wire door on so its a big cage outside her cat flap?  My mum used to have a big wire cage put up in our back garden with the flap leading into it - her cats went outside properly too when someone was around, but if we were out or when they were in at night then they'd go outside whenever they wanted to watch the birds or to use as a toilet (she put wood chip down in it and added things like big branches etc.).  

At my own house, I dont like my cats wondering as I know they'd be killed on the road out the front of mine plus there's a big dog nearby which often free ranges so I wouldnt trust it with my cats. I have a big back patio bit which is a bit seperate from my proper garden so I had a 6ft high mesh fence put up round it with 2 gates in either end for me to get in and out. One cat is very good at climbing but if you make the top half a bit wonky (ie. dont pull the wire tight) then it puts them off and she just falls of it.  Works really well. Yeah ok, doesnt look great but Ive got a hedge in front of mine so you dont actually notice it that much.

I personally couldnt let my cat just wonder off and do its own thing outside totally free range. Ive lost too many cats to the road. I lived in a village a few years ago (have always lived in middle of nowhere otherwise) and Id only let my 2 cats out into our garden when I was outside with them to keep a close eye. I couldnt bear them wondering off to get shut accidentally in someones garage or worse.


----------

